# Safe Temp of proccy



## ashis_lakra (May 22, 2011)

What is the max safe Temp of IntelCore2Duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHZ ? I have overclocked it to 2.85 GHZ on Stock Intel Cooler and max temp at load was 58° C and Idle 46°C ( used Core Temp 0.99.4). So, how much can i overclock more within safe temperature ? will 70°C be Ok if i overclock it more ?


----------



## cute.bandar (May 22, 2011)

try googling for "processor critical temperature" 

this might help


----------



## mitraark (May 22, 2011)

70 C at Load is high but not really critcally alarming. Somewhat OK for Overclocked Proccessor.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

try keeping temperature under 65-68 to be safe.


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> What is the max safe Temp of IntelCore2Duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHZ ? I have overclocked it to 2.85 GHZ on Stock Intel Cooler and max temp at load was 58° C and Idle 46°C ( used Core Temp 0.99.4). So, how much can i overclock more within safe temperature ? will 70°C be Ok if i overclock it more ?



Have you kept the auto setting to off. How you cooling it. What PSU. How did you check the load..?


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 23, 2011)

I have Intel EIST enabled in Bios, 

Using Original Intel Stock Cooler for cooling it.

2x 100 mm Cabinet Fan

Generic 500 W PSU ( till now no GPU  installed )

CoreTemp to see Max temperature during playing SWAT 4.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2011)

^^ post in correct section from next time

Now coming to the topic :

that game can't be counted as a application for measuring cpu load temps.

Use *Realtemp* to monitor temps and for cpu load temp test download and run *Orthos* 1 hour cpu test - that should give a fair idea about your cpu stability and load temps.

BTW, you should be in safe zone if your cpu temp remains under 68C under load.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 24, 2011)

here's the screenshot after 30 mins test of *Orthos*

*s1.postimage.org/18lgwqo3o/realtemp.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

^^
Those are fine.


----------

